# Centurion 5 front panel wires help



## frozenspark (Apr 18, 2007)

This is my first time building a computer so I am really unsure about all of the wiring. First of all I have the HDD LED wire, the Power switch and the Reset switch wires but where I should have Power LED wire I have two little wires labeled as + and - respectively. Are they the Power LED wires? If not what are they and where IS is the Power LED wire? Also The front panel audio is really weird. There is a big wire that has a connector labeled as HD Audio and then the wire stems off to 10 little wires each colored differently but with no labels what so ever. Do I just connect he HD Audio wire into the motherboard and leave the 10 little wires as they are or should I connect the 10 wires and leave HD Audio alone? If I do connect the 10 little wires how do I go about doing that since they are not labeled. 


I am using MSI P6N SLI Platinum motherboard by the way.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Howdy frozenspark..

The wires your are talking about are indeed the power connectors. Just put the + one on the right and the - on the left..

As for your HD audio wires, you will see to-wards the back of your motherboard there is a 10 pin connector if you look closely enough you will see the words Audio by it. Make sure you plug it in correctly having the "white closed" pin on the right hand side bottom..

Hope this Helped..


----------



## frozenspark (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey thanks for clearing it up. 


However, about the audio: there is a one big connector called HD Audio which later on splits into 10 little rainbow wires (different colors and such) that are not labeled. Should I just plug the HD Audio wire in or should I find a way to plug those ten little wires in?

The audio cable on the case has a 10 pin connector labeled HD audio, and a bunch of loose cables (10) labeled Azalia or something


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

just plug in the 10 pin connector, much easier..


----------

